# MEATLOAF!!!!!!



## LarryWolfe (Jun 23, 2006)

Been awhile since I've made a meatloaf.  Got 4.3lbs of ground beef, mixed with 4 eggs, parmesean cheese, garlic & onion powder, ketchup, worchestershire and Reverend Marvins.  I used the cheese in place of bread crumbs due to cutting back on carbs.  I really hope it works.  Using Kingsford and 4 very small pieces of hickory and cooking on the Performer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice "bowl" shape.  :!:  Is that an "ear" shadow I see there???  :razz:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

I love smoky meatloaf. Im jealous, cant eat just had tonsils removed on wed, JEALOUS!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 23, 2006)

Never in my time on this earth , have I ever seen a meatloaf that frickin' huge    
Give it hell...........and give me some =P~


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 23, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Never in my time on this earth , have I ever seen a meatloaf that frickin' huge
> Give it hell...........and give me some =P~



Looks like some kind of growth.       :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 23, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe.....we'll see what it looks like after it's cooked 8-[


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Did these a while back




Cheese dog surprise! My kids idea!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 23, 2006)

CrazyWhiteMan said:
			
		

> Did these a while back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Different :-k


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 23, 2006)

Here we go!  I ended up making a finishing sauce that turned out to be another wonderful creation.  I mixed approximately equal parts of Rev's hot w/ketchup and basted the last 30 minutes.  Another delicious creation thanks to Rev's!!!   This meatloaf w/o bread crumbs actually turned out to be very very good!!


----------



## zilla (Jun 23, 2006)

Ya know Larry,  I always suspected you was a loafer.  :!: Looks great man. I've wanted to try one for some time now.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 23, 2006)

Way to go Larry!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 23, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> looks great larry.  i haven't cooked a meatloaf for a while now.  might have to add it to the list.  how much cheese did you use?



I dunno Brian, I do most stuff by eye.  But I'd suspect about a cup of parmesean cheese.  Wasn't sure how it would turn out in place of the bread crumbs, but it really turned out o be a nice substitute and add a nice flavor.


----------



## Griff (Jun 23, 2006)

Good looking loaf Larry. I like the parmesean cheese in meatloafs. Next time think about cooking it on parchment paper.

Griff


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 23, 2006)

I am not a big meatloaf fan, but that one looks pretty darn good.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm ususally not a big fan of meatloaf, but the smoked loaf is awsome. Nice job Larry looks great....the parchment paper is a neat trick to.


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 24, 2006)

Good job Larry! Always count on you for great cooks.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 24, 2006)

Cold meatloaf sammys yum =P~ 
Looks great Wolfe bro' =D>


----------



## Finney (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks great brother-man.
Howz about cooking one of those for me next time ya see me.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks great Larry! =D>  =D>  =D> 
Told ya the cheese would work.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 26, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Looks great Larry! =D>  =D>  =D>
> Told ya the cheese would work.



Yep you were right Scotty it worked great.  A good amount of it melted and leaked out but there was still enough in it to bind it and add a good flavor.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 26, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Nice "bowl" shape.  :!:  Is that an "ear" shadow I see there???  :razz:



With a head like his, how could you not get an ear shadow in there.  LOL

Nice looking meat loaf there bro.


----------

